# Dad's no rub brisket.



## boozer (Dec 29, 2013)

So I've been experimenting with a lot of different rubs and injections, to get the perfect brisket for the BBQ truck, with results from mediocre to amazing. I talked to my dad about this while enjoying his christmas brisket, and he told me this:  "Brisket don't need all that $hit, I just put salt, pepper, garlic, and onion on it, same as a steak. I don't inject the [expletive] with nothin, I know you kids do that $hit, but to me, needles are for nurses and damn junkies. Been doin it that way for 40 years, since back when brisket was cheap  [random grumbling about politics] Aint nobody bitched about it yet!"  Not being one to listen to the old man entirely, I still did an injection of beef broth, red wine vinegar, worsty, and stout beer. I did use his light seasoning instead of a rub, And I think this is it


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 29, 2013)

It's a good looking' plate Boozer, how did it taste?


----------



## Bosko (Dec 29, 2013)

Great stuff......I need to get back to cookin


----------



## boozer (Dec 29, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> It's a good looking' plate Boozer, how did it taste?


Really good, actually.  I think I like it with a little more kick from a spicy rub, but I'm trying to learn how to cook for the general public, and what I like isn't necessarily what everyone else likes. My faithful group of taste-testers said that this was the best, so this is what I'm going to serve. I think, as long as it's cooked right (not under and tough, or over and crumbly or dry) brisket is usually pretty good. The trick is getting the right flavor in it. The burnt ends still need work, any tips or advice on those would be appreciated.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks great as normal


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice brisket!! I agree with your Dad for the most part.


----------



## Hoppy1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice!... Let's Eat!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks good. Regarding the burnt ends..I got on a kick for a good while of separating the point from the flat...putting the flat on a lower rack of the pit..lean side up..and the point of the next rack up with a upside down Sams pan over the top of it. Gets a real good crunch on the point and the juice from it helps keep the flat moist. Might try that if you get into an experimental stage.


----------



## boozer (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice idea, I may have to give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 12, 2014)

Fine lookin meal Boozer! I haven't smoked a brisket in a longtime, I need to get one on soon after seeing your post.


----------



## smokinjoe (Jan 20, 2014)

What kind of wood do you use?


----------



## boozer (Jan 20, 2014)

Mulberry and maple.


----------

